# Instructions for the new BBS Classified Ad system!



## TUGBrian

Ok, I am starting this thread to provide instructions on the new classified ad program complete with Visual Aids...hopefully this will clear up alot of the confusion surrounding the new program and how it works.

First off, please read this thread if you have not heard about the new ad program:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29801

While you dont have to read all of it, the first few posts are important and denote that the ad program is only currently free of charge, and completely separate from the LEGACY ad program that has always existed for TUG classified ads.

Now on to the show!  

First...you must be LOGGED ON to the BBS and listed as a TUG MEMBER to post in the classified ad section.  While anyone can look at and view the ads at any time, posting is completely limited to TUG MEMBERS only!

To verify that you are logged in and listed as a tug member, look at the top right hand corner of your screen for the Welcome! box as seen in the screenshot below!

*You will see this if you are logged in as a TUG Member:*





*You will see this if you are logged in as a GUEST:*





*You will see this if you are not logged in at all:*





If you are listed as a GUEST but really are a TUG member, you can correct this by following the instructions in this thread!

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53

Step 2 to come shortly!


----------



## TUGBrian

*Step 2!*

Ok...now that you have all fixed your login situation, you are now ready to head to the new BBS Classified Ad section.

This section is accessed by clicking on this link..and this link ONLY:

CLICK ME!

Yes I realize that the other links that say "classified ads" take you to the old system, we are not turning that off until we are ready..and that still gets the majority of the potential buyers/renters in terms of traffic each day.  When we finalize this setup we will change all the links to point to this new section and the old section will go away.  However for now, please bear with us (it is free till we switch anyway).

Now once you are here, and if you have completed step 1 (logged in as a TUG member) you can now post an ad by clicking on the link that says *"Place An Ad"*

It is located on the right side of the screen as shown in this screenshot!






*note...you will NOT see this link if you are not logged in as a TUG MEMBER!*


----------



## TUGBrian

once you place an ad, you then move on to step 1 which is choosing the type of ad you want to place.

You only have two options here...each of these options covers every type of AD we have available.

You either:

*A. Own something you want to RENT, SELL, OR TRADE*

or

*B. You are looking for something to BUY or RENT.*

So either you are going to place an ad to get rid of something you own...or you are looking to get something that someone else owns.

Choosing the appropriate selection from the drop down list shown below will take you on to step 2 where you actually decide which ad category you are placing!


----------



## TUGBrian

*Step 2*

Now step 2 is always where it gets a little bit tricky (based on the emails I get).

I will do my best to explain.

In step 1, I chose the first (and default option) that I owned a timeshare that I want to Sell, Rent or Trade.

It now takes me to a new screen (step 2) shown below that has a VERY large dropdown box for you to select the appropriate category for my Ad to be placed.

Here is a screenshot of what you should see when you click the small downpointing arrow next to *Timeshares for Sale -> Orlando Florida*(the default option)








It is important to pick the correct category...if you are selling a property in Las Vegas...choose *Timeshares for Sale -> Western United States*

If you are renting a timeshare located in the Bahamas....choose *Timeshares for Rent -> Carribbean*

and so on and so on.

In this example I am going to place a FOR RENT ad for a timeshare located in Williamsburg Virginia, so it goes on into *Timeshares for Rent -> Eastern United States*


----------



## TUGBrian

not quite sure how to describe the next screen...ill work on it for a bit (screenshot way too big for the forum)....hopefully this is a good start for those in need!

I will update this more soon!


----------



## Tanners

*Resort number*

The resort number does not show on the ad.


----------



## TravelingT

How come I can't see the link for the beta classified ad section?  I am logged in as a TUG Member.


----------



## jgtragesser

I got all the way to submit and then received a not authorized for function... I don't understand .. Joe Tragesser


----------



## TUGBrian

Tanners said:
			
		

> The resort number does not show on the ad.



????

I am not following you.


----------



## TUGBrian

TravelingT said:
			
		

> How come I can't see the link for the beta classified ad section?  I am logged in as a TUG Member.



I have heard this once or twice, please be sure you have scrolled all the way over to the right side of the screen as shown in the screenshot or it will be hidden.


----------



## TUGBrian

jgtragesser said:
			
		

> I got all the way to submit and then received a not authorized for function... I don't understand .. Joe Tragesser




have you been able to place any ads?  what section are you placing an ad in?

could you paste the error you receive?

*edit...i just approved one of your ads...so im assuming this error has gone away?


----------



## peterjames2000

had the same problem trying to post to wanting to trade: international with an error message something like 'You do not have permission to post' when I pressed the submit button.


----------



## TUGBrian

peterjames2000 said:
			
		

> had the same problem trying to post to wanting to trade: international with an error message something like 'You do not have permission to post' when I pressed the submit button.




Ill go review the permissions on those two areas just to make sure.


*edit...im not really sure whats goin on with you two..as both of you have published ads successfully (i just approved yours a few seconds ago)


----------



## TUGBrian

can anyone who receives this error again please post the EXACT error message...copy/paste it...email me a screenshot...anything?


----------



## mamiecarter

*Any responses?*

Nice add format but has any one gotten a response yet?


----------



## Kazakie

*Summary list*

It would be nice if the summary listing shows the rental week (dates and/or week #).  I can't think why i care the # of people who viewed it or when it was updated/viewed (whatever the current date is)

(i'm not complaining, just feedback)


----------



## mamiecarter

*I got a response!*

I did. To an exchange week. But they didn't have anything I wanted. (Mostly I look at the exchange adds that have a week I want but what I have is not what they want.) But it was exciting to get a real response.


----------



## mamiecarter

*How can I make changes in my ADD?*

I need to do some updating How do I do it?


----------



## TUGBrian

if you are logged in...go browse to your ad and you will see an edit button below the price.


----------



## DavidnRobin

I added some photos to my ad after initial approval - they needed to be in .jgp (not .jpe) to show up I guess.  Now that I added them, does it need to be re-approved?


----------



## TUGBrian

yes it does...ill go do it now for you.


----------



## Flyer

*Not Authorized*


Apparently like some others, I get to the last "submit" and it comes back and tells me I'm "not authorized".  Giving up....
Flyer


----------



## TUGBrian

really wish someone could send me a screenshot or cut and paste the exact error message next time you get it.

However as stated...seeing that error doesnt impact your ad being posted...I just approved one from you Flyer.


----------



## mamiecarter

*Why do you have to approve adds but not posts?*

Don't get it. Posts do not need pre-approval so why do adds?


----------



## TUGBrian

Why is there a problem suddenly with the approval process for classified ads?


----------



## mamiecarter

*Just asking*

No problem. Just curious how the system works and the thought behind it.


----------



## TUGBrian

its configured just like the old ad system that has been in place for quite some time.


----------



## Makai Guy

I think people get confused because they ACCESS the new ad system via a common interface with the bbs.  Hence it must be part of the bbs, right?

The ad system is actually separate from the bbs, but it can be configured to work alongside an existing vBulletin installation, and use the same user interface and user profile as the bbs.  That's why you access the ad system via a direct link rather than as another forum within the bbs.


----------



## mamiecarter

*OK, try again.*

So why do you have to approve the reular adds? Posts can be obscene, libelous whatever and if they are they get deleted. Why are adds different?
Just curious.


----------



## GT1

*Sorry, I can't see the classifieds and I tried following the instructions!!*



			
				TUG Improvements! said:
			
		

> Ok...now that you have all fixed your login situation, you are now ready to head to the new BBS Classified Ad section.
> 
> This section is accessed by clicking on this link..and this link ONLY:
> 
> CLICK ME!
> 
> Yes I realize that the other links that say "classified ads" take you to the old system, we are not turning that off until we are ready..and that still gets the majority of the potential buyers/renters in terms of traffic each day.  When we finalize this setup we will change all the links to point to this new section and the old section will go away.  However for now, please bear with us (it is free till we switch anyway).
> 
> Now once you are here, and if you have completed step 1 (logged in as a TUG member) you can now post an ad by clicking on the link that says *"Place An Ad"*
> 
> It is located on the right side of the screen as shown in this screenshot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *note...you will NOT see this link if you are not logged in as a TUG MEMBER!*



    I saw TravelingT post this very question on Oct. 4, but didn't see an answer.  I am logged in as a TUG member on the BBS - just like your 1st "screenshot" posting shows, with the red oval around the words "TUG member".  However I cannot see the link in this post I quoted!!   

Also your 2nd screenshot shows a "screen" that doesn't look like what I see when I am logged in to the BBS - the line that says "Home - Search - Member List - Profile", etc over the line that says "Place an Ad" - I don't see any of those lines on my screen.

I noticed that when I was replying and quoted this post above I could "see" the actual links instead of your screenshots, including the link for the Ads!  Well, I cut and pasted it into my IE 6 browser and the TUGBBS Classifieds showed up but without any active links.

Needless to say more, right?  I am totally lost on how to use this beta version of the Classifieds


----------



## Makai Guy

GT1 said:
			
		

> I saw TravelingT post this very question on Oct. 4, but didn't see an answer.  I am logged in as a TUG member on the BBS - just like your 1st "screenshot" posting shows, with the red oval around the words "TUG member".  However I cannot see the link in this post I quoted!!
> 
> Also your 2nd screenshot shows a "screen" that doesn't look like what I see when I am logged in to the BBS - the line that says "Home - Search - Member List - Profile", etc over the line that says "Place an Ad" - I don't see any of those lines on my screen.
> 
> I noticed that when I was replying and quoted this post above I could "see" the actual links instead of your screenshots, including the link for the Ads!  Well, I cut and pasted it into my IE 6 browser and the TUGBBS Classifieds showed up but without any active links.
> 
> Needless to say more, right?  I am totally lost on how to use this beta version of the Classifieds



My best guess is you have some ad blocking software installed that blocks any links that have the string "ads" as part of their destination URL.

Please see this related thread:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30558


----------



## MLC

I placed several adds and they are not up yet.  How long does it take to get posted?  Take care


----------



## TUGBrian

depends on the day.....they were approved just recently.


----------



## Mrs. Pic

*Just placed my first ad*

Ad placement went pretty smooth.  When I got all done, I saw the quick reply box at the bottom and thought it was a quick way to add comments about the beta site.  I ended up replying to my own ad!  Oh well, operator error. (Maikai Guy you can feel free to delet that first reply to my ad).  

Only thing I noticed is that I was putting a unit up for rent, but one of the questions was how much are maintenance fees, which I think is more of a sale item.  If there are different screens for rentals and sales, maybe that question should be deleted from the rental side.  Hope that helps a little.  Great job, whoever wrote the beta program!


----------



## Sunny South Florida

*Here is the error message when I try to submit my ad*

TUGBBS Classifieds Message


You do not have permission for this action!

Powered by: PhotoPost Classifieds PHP vB3 Enhanced
Copyright 2006 All Enthusiast, Inc.


----------



## TUGBrian

thank you...


----------



## hirochi

*How long before your ad appears on the BBS ads?*

I filled out a BBS classified ad and submitted it and got the login page.  Did my ad get accepted? It's not listed yet.  How long before it gets listed in the BBS ad section?


----------



## TUGBrian

I dont see any in the queue to be published....you got a login page?  that is a bit different than what the rest are getting.  perhaps a cookie problem?


----------



## icydog

I too just listed two ads. How long before they are published.

Also some/many of the ads are outdated. Some are for last year. Can you pls delete them?


----------



## TUGBrian

Your ads were just approved...(however to answer your question..usually within a day depending on the time you submit them)

As for your second option....NOW you see the "glitch" that prevents this from going live =)


----------



## Carlsbadguy

I ma logged in as a tug member, but still don't see the link to place an ad form teh TUG BBS page.  Do I ahve to link thru another page.


----------



## TUGBrian

is the link completely missing?

There are a handfull of thread on this...it has to do with some form of internet security software you have running on your machine (spam/ad blocker type)...that blocks the link becuase it contains the word "ads" in it.


----------



## Carlsbadguy

The link is missing- I do not see the link when I am logged onto the TUG BBS


----------



## Makai Guy

howard said:


> I ma logged in as a tug member, but still don't see the link to place an ad form teh TUG BBS page.  Do I ahve to link thru another page.



Please see this post: If some hyperlinks aren't visible on your computer

For future reference, answers to most of your bbs operational questions may be found via the Troubleshooting sticky thread at the top of the TUG BBS forum.


----------



## Korene

*Unable to place ad*

Tried to submit ad and was told I did not have premission to do so. below is what came up.


You do not have permission for this action!


----------



## Gemini2

*unable to view WEEKS Available COLUMN*

Love the new TUG Classified.  
BUT:
it was really confusing to access from the TUG home page (if only it could be listed in the index on the TUG home-page left-hand column --- in the member's only area). As a new TUGGER I found that I had to really search to find this new TUG classified.
 So, I had to cut-and-paste the shortcut sent to me by the TUG BBS TEAM http://www.tugbbs.com/class 

Can I ask why there's is no "column" to label the WEEK # Available.  It is very tedious to open each classified Ad to find out what WEEK# it pertains to.  I notice that most Ad TITLES are resorting to including the WEEK DATE in the title.  With no uniform date listing or week# in place, the dates written in the titles are confusing to understand at a glance.  ie: 01/03/07-10/07 ???  

I am missing something here?


----------



## TUGBrian

1. wont be confusing when it goes live...as all links will point to a single classified ad program instead of split between two.

2. for now you will need to use the search feature to look for week info, working on changing that as well.


----------



## John Cummings

I cannot move my AD to the correct place. It says that I do not have permission. The following is a the error page.

http://www.tugbbs.com/class/adm-product.php


----------



## JMS

Hi, just asking if my ad was successfully posted or not? It is for Cape Winds.
Thanks 
JMS


----------



## TUGBrian

just approved an ad from you.


----------



## sullie

*no permission*

I hit submit and the message,
" You do not have permission for this action"  showed up!!!


----------



## TUGBrian

its still fine...no clue why that error pops up (nor do the developers of the program) but it does not seem to impact the ad at all.

I just approved it and you should be able to see it.


----------



## Beaver

I just edited my add and it disapeared. I can not find it anymore. 
Do these adds show on the old version of clasified?


----------



## mshatty

*No permission to submit ad*

I am trying to place an ad to rent a timeshare in Las Vegas for December 07.  When I get to the page to submit the ad, I get a message that I do not have permission to submit the ad.  Here's the page:

http://www.tugbbs.com/class/adm-product.php

Can you help?
Thanks.


----------



## TUGBrian

Beaver said:


> I just edited my add and it disapeared. I can not find it anymore.
> Do these adds show on the old version of clasified?



if you edit your ad it goes back into the queue to be published again.


----------



## TUGBrian

mshatty said:


> I am trying to place an ad to rent a timeshare in Las Vegas for December 07.  When I get to the page to submit the ad, I get a message that I do not have permission to submit the ad.  Here's the page:
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/class/adm-product.php
> 
> Can you help?
> Thanks.



been covered about a dozen times in this thread...error doesnt impact the ad...its still in the queue.


----------



## TUGBrian

updated the classified ads link...should take care of the hyperlink missing problem!


----------



## pmoriso

*how to ask a question?*

a person is trying a scam on me. he is offering a cert check for more than the asking price!!  how to protect myself?  exactly how do i ask a question on the bulliton board?  where does it say "write your message?"  pmoriso


----------



## DeniseM

pmoriso said:


> a person is trying a scam on me. he is offering a cert check for more than the asking price!!  how to protect myself?  exactly how do i ask a question on the bulliton board?  where does it say "write your message?"  pmoriso



This is a very common scam - just ignore it, and don't respond.  A good way to protect yourself is to accept a paypal payments only.  Paypal takes about 3%, but you get paid instantly and safely.

If you have questions about renting, this is the board for you - Buying, Selling, Renting  Click the blue "NEW THREAD" button at the top to post a question.  Also, be sure you read the info. posted at the top of the board.


----------



## jolie

*Where is the Bargin Basement Link?*

  Cant find the Bargin Basement Link?

Jolie


----------



## DeniseM

You can find it under CLASSIFIED ADS in the red bar at the top of the page"  http://www.tugbbs.com/class/index.php


----------



## Makai Guy

DeniseM said:


> You can find it under CLASSIFIED ADS in the red bar at the top of the page"  http://www.tugbbs.com/class/index.php



Actually, the link in the red bar at the top of the page takes you to the legacy system we've had for lo, these many years.

Your link goes to the developmental system that is accessessed as part of the bbs,  which is where the bargain basement section is located.


----------

